# Frage, andere Reifen für Carver Sonic Street 140



## Saccara (15. Juni 2014)

Hi,

habe seit ein paar Wochen ein neues Fahrrad, das Carver Sonic Street 140
http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-sonic-street-140

Mit dem Rad sehr zufrieden, habe jetzt aber für mich festgestellt dass ich doch gerne breitere bzw. dickere Reifen haben möchte, auf der Straße sind die Reifen ok, aber sobald der Untergrund loser wird fährt es sich irgendwie nicht so schön. Laut der Webseite habe ich 28 Zoll Räder, richtig? Das müssten dann diese hier sein wenn ich sie einzeln nachkaufen würde
http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...chlauchreifen-racing-ralph-hs-425/316836.html

Ich würde mir das nun gerne ein bisschen umbauen, d.h. Schutzbleche weg damit ich mehr Platz für breitere Reifen habe.

Ich dachte da an
http://www.bruegelmann.de/schwalbe-hans-dampf-evo-275-x-235-pacestar-tlr-faltbar-347329.html

Ich frage mich allerdings ob die passen, so ganz schlau werde ich aus den Maßen nicht, Zollmaße sind klar, aber wenn wo muss ich bei mir am Rad messen um zu sehen ob die von der Breite her passen? War gestern bei Fahrrad XXL und habe denen gesagt dass ich gerne breitere Reifen hätte, war nen junger Bursche dort der mir sagte dass das bei mir nicht geht weil es sonst schleifen würde. Aber ich habe mal nachgemessen, wenn ich die Schutzbleche entferne habe ich z.B. am Vorderrad zwischen den Radhalterungen oben ca. 6cm Breite, da müsste es doch was Passendes geben oder? Der Hans Dampf könnte mit 2,35 natürlich echt etwas eng werden. Aber wie kann ich denn herausfinden was wirklich gut passt?


----------



## cocaine78 (18. Juni 2014)

Bist du sicher, dass du so rummurksen willst? Kauf dir lieber ein halbwegs anständiges MTB dazu, dann hast du alles abgedeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

